# KABIKANO INTRO



## KABIKANO (Feb 13, 2011)

Sup everyone! my foundation male Folsom with my Family







Folsom'z son Krylon


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:welcome: your boy is beautiful.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

nice lookin bullies, both of them


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

welcome, those are some good looking dogs!


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Now I Like the Looks of them, There Very well Perportioned !!!!


----------



## KABIKANO (Feb 13, 2011)

Here'z some more of our Bullz...


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok can you PLEASE send me Swisher, I am lovin that guy. Again good lookin bullies


----------



## KABIKANO (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanx APBTmom! Appreciate the love but Swishy wishy ain't goin no where!!! lol!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol I know how old is he, got a ped on him? He would be considered a classic bully right?? I would like to know his temperment, where did ya get him from?? I have been lookin for a good bully, a red one though, don't see tha many, sorry for all the questions,lol

ok at least squish his face for me please


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

They are some good looking bullies.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG dude, I am in love with Max, Swisher, that gorgeous dark red bitch and the dam to Max & Swisher, I also really like your dogs period  We will be talking


----------



## KABIKANO (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## KABIKANO (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

these are the bullys i like, they are built well not over done i <3 them


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Love your blue boys. Beautiful dogs


----------



## KABIKANO (Feb 13, 2011)

apbtmom76-Thankz for tha love on our Bullz!!!

Aireal-Thank you for tha comps! Appreciate it a lot!

BlueNoseBella-Thank you for tha comment!


----------



## Moose7 (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice dogs, I really like swisher


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

KABIKANO said:


> apbtmom76-Thankz for tha love on our Bullz!!!
> 
> Aireal-Thank you for tha comps! Appreciate it a lot!
> 
> BlueNoseBella-Thank you for tha comment!


lol you should bullys norm are really not my thing but i'm liking the look of yours alot so way to go , keep sending the pics i love them!!!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! Those are some GREAT looking bullies. Perfectly done IMO. Very nice man!


----------



## KABIKANO (Feb 13, 2011)

Moose7-Thank you much!

Aireal-again, thank you...

AdrianVall-Thank you very much for that comment!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

You are most welcome and please feel free to post more pics of the red twins  shoot all y9ur dogs period


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Pretty dogs!! Very nice stature, very well proportioned, Love it!!! I got a boy named Sarge too!!! Course hes a pansy in disguise lol

Very nice very nice


----------

